# SPS-Forum Treffen 2006



## seeba (5 Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitbenutzer,
ich will hier einfach mal eine Umfrage zum Thema SPS-Forum Treffen starten. Stattfinden soll es irgendwann um den April herum (Information von Markus).

Wer hat daran überhaupt Interesse?

Bevor man sich den Aufwand macht, sollte man erstmal festhalten, wer überhaupt Lust auf sowas hat.

Gruß Sebastian

*Bitte auch mal kurz hier im Thread posten, damit man mal gucken kann, wer da kommen will.*


----------



## Zottel (6 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte auch mal kurz hier im Thread posten, damit man mal gucken kann, wer da kommen will.*


Hiermit getan. Ich will wohl kommen (oder auch erscheinen).


----------



## DEGO (6 Januar 2006)

ja
hoffe nur das ich das zeitlich und örtlich hinbekomme.


----------



## Bjoern (6 Januar 2006)

*Wilder westen...*

Also ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht erscheinen. Für mich ist der Anreiseweg aus den USA doch etwas zu weit  :lol:

@Markus
Außerdem haben wir uns letztes Jahr wirklich schon oft  genug gesehen, obwohl  ich ja auf deiner letzten Abschlußfeier keine Zeit hatte...   


Grüße aus dem wilden Westen... 

Bjoern


----------



## seeba (6 Januar 2006)

Teilnehmer:

Markus
Zottel
DEGO
seeba
Rainer Hönle


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2006)

Ich werde, wenn es terminlich passt, auch dabei sein.


----------



## Kojote (6 Januar 2006)

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Freibier......? :lol:


----------



## seeba (6 Januar 2006)

Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Freibier......? :lol:



Auch dabei?  :lol:


----------



## SinusQuadrat (6 Januar 2006)

Wo findet das denn statt ?
Ich komme aus dem Raum 4XXX
Wenn es nicht so viel Fahrerei ist würde ich auch gerne kommen.


----------



## seeba (6 Januar 2006)

SinusQuadrat schrieb:
			
		

> Wo findet das denn statt ?
> Ich komme aus dem Raum 4XXX
> Wenn es nicht so viel Fahrerei ist würde ich auch gerne kommen.



Ich nehme an in 88356 Ostrach.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Boar. Das sind von mir fast 600km. Da muss es schon ne Menge Freibier geben .

Wer ist den von Euch auf der Hannover Messe anzutreffen ?

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht sollten wir mal schauen, wer alles kommen 
möchte und dann den Ort festlegen.



			
				Kojote schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Freibier......?



Die Reste der SPS-Messe haben wir zwischenzeitlich
selbst "entsorgt", aber es wird sicvh sicher ein Sponsor 
finden.  :wink: 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## da_kine (7 Januar 2006)

Also ich währe auch daran interessiert.

MFG

Markus


----------



## plc_tippser (9 Januar 2006)

Türlich


----------



## afk (9 Januar 2006)

Mich würde das auch interessieren.

Viele Grüße
Axel Kinting


----------



## seeba (9 Januar 2006)

Vielleicht setzt jeder mal die Liste selbstständig fort.

Markus
Zottel
DEGO
seeba
Rainer Hönle


----------



## Markus (9 Januar 2006)

@seeba
dich kann man aber auch keine 5min von der leine lassen...
da mache ich via pn eine "hauchdünne" andeutung und du tritst hier gleich so ne welle los... :-D

aber trotzdem glückwunsch, bei meinem topic damals war die resonanz nicht so stark. ich glaub die mögen dich lieber...


@alle
vieleicht kann sich noch der eine oder andere erinnern, wir haben vor einigen monaten schon mal darüber diskutiert, leider war das zu kurzfristig...

auf der messe habe ich mich dann auch nochmal mit zottel und reiner hönle unterhalte. wie dachten terminlich an den april.
weil dann das wetter hoffentlich schon gut genug für einen grillabend ist.

stattfinden soll das ganze bei meinen eltern, die haben in 88356 ostrach einen gasthof mit genügend übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
( www.haus-schwanen.de )

die zimmer sind neu, komfortabel und erschwinglich.

neben dem gasthaus gibt es noch einen größeren raum mit bar, leinwand, und genügend tischen und stühlen die wir je nach anforderung stellen können...

wer es eigennützig von mir findet das ich die zimmer von meinen eltern verscherble, der darf sich gerne selbst um einen übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der nähe kümmern, adressen kann ich gerne liefern.


große preisfrage ist die gestaltung des programms.

es gibt im prinzip zwei möglichkeiten.

wir umrahmen das ganze mit irgendwas "kulturell" wertvollem wie zb schiffchen fahren aufm bodensee.

oder

jeder hängt nach lust und laune mit kollengen vor irgendwelchen bildschirmen oder eben an der bar rum... (kurz es gibt kein rahmenprogramm - jeder macht was er will)


----------



## seeba (9 Januar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wir umrahmen das ganze mit irgendwas "kulturell" wertvollem wie zb schiffchen fahren aufm bodensee.
> 
> oder
> 
> jeder hängt nach lust und laune mit kollengen vor irgendwelchen bildschirmen oder eben an der bar rum... (kurz es gibt kein rahmenprogramm - jeder macht was er will)



Vielleicht sollte es etwas von beidem sein. Zottel kann mal seine libnodave und sein visual vorführen. Deltalogic darf "Werbeblöcke" einschieben und ich werd hoffentlich auch endlich was fertiges zeigen könne und danach oder davor gibt es irgendwas kulturelles.

Gruß Sebastian

PS: Tja Markus  Nicht traurig sein!  :lol:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Deltalogic darf "Werbeblöcke" einschieben ...


Ich dachte eigentlich, das ist Freizeit mit Bier, italienischem Rotwein, usw. und keine Arbeit :wink: 
Ich habe ja beim SPS-Forum-Stammtisch angedeutet, dass ich ein paar Flaschen eines Süditalieners mitbringe (= Freiwein :!: aber wer liefert diesmal das Freibier :?: ). Mal sehen ob danach noch jemand Interesse an PC-Präsentationen hat :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Markus (9 Januar 2006)

also ich spendier ein50 liter fass pils

an der weinverkostung nehme ich gerne teil, hab auch ein paar schätzchen im keller...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2006)

Na wenn da die Anzahl der Anmeldungen jetzt nicht sprunghaft ansteigt ... :wink:


----------



## waldy (9 Januar 2006)

Hi,

"an der weinverkostung nehme ich gerne teil" - was für Wein hast du denn?
Wein mage ich gerne 
gruß waldy


----------



## seeba (9 Januar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> an der weinverkostung nehme ich gerne teil, hab auch ein paar schätzchen im keller...



Ich auch!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2006)

Ich kenne zwar die Schätzchen von Markus nicht, aber ich bringe ziemlich sicher einen Contado Aglianico von Di Majo Norante aus der Region Molise mit. Wer ihn kennt, weiss was ich meine. Und wer nicht kann ja mal rumgoogeln  :wink:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Markus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die Schätzchen kommen dann mit 300 km/h nach Ostrach :?:  :?: Oder bezog sich das nur auf die Verkostung  :wink:  :wink:


----------



## seeba (9 Januar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



330 bitte! Ich bring was mit, aber trinken will ich auch etwas davon!  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Wollt ihr da nur saufen? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## seeba (23 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ihr da nur saufen? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



Neee!


----------



## waldy (25 Januar 2006)

Hi, 
eine Frage, 
gibt s an einem Forums-Treffen eine Geschenke , z.B. Gebtrauchte Laptop ( gegen neue Laptop habe ich auch nichts dagegen) ? 

gruß waldy


----------



## plc_tippser (25 Januar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5% Zeiten sollten noch für´s essen übrig bleiben :lol:  :lol:

pt


----------



## seeba (25 Januar 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer kocht?


----------



## Kojote (26 Januar 2006)

Neee...mich nicht :shock: 

Ich komme aus NRW

Is ein wenig zu weit weg :?


----------



## seeba (18 Februar 2006)

Will das Thema mal wieder auftauen...


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2006)

ok, machen wir nen termin und arbeiten darauf hin?

ich würdeden monat mai vorschlagen, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## seeba (19 Februar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ok, machen wir nen termin und arbeiten darauf hin?
> 
> ich würdeden monat mai vorschlagen, was haltet ihr davon?



Mai klingt gut...

Wir sollten das Rahmenprogramm festlegen!


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2006)

ok, wie wäre es vom Freitag 19. Mai - Sonntag 21. Mai?

das programm werden wir so gestalten das am freitag ausser anreise und händeschütteln nichts wichtiges ansteht. damit diejenigen die erst am anbend ankommen nichts verpassen.


freitag abend gemeinsames abendessen (grillen oder im restaurant je nach wetter) danch bier..


samstag wäre mein vorschalg:

- frühstück

- vorstellung der tools von zottel, seeba, ???

- mittagspause

- ausflug bodensee (schichen/fähre kaffetrinken, konstanz, bregenz, ... was weiss ich, wenn das für euch interessant wäre, dann können wir da ins detail gehen...)

- abendessen unterwegs irgendwo.


-abends bier...

- sonntag den schalf vom samstag nachholen und heimreisen oder was weiß ich was...


so mal die idee


----------



## seeba (19 Februar 2006)

Freitag 19. Mai
- Anreise
- Gemeinsames Abendessen

Samstag 20. Mai
- Gemeinsames Frühstück
- Präsentation von visual, libnodave, SCADA.NET usw.
- Präsentation von deltalogic?
- Gemeinsames Mittagessen (eher Fingerfood)
- Schiffsfahrt auf dem Bodensee
- Gemeinsames Abendessen am Bodensee

Sonntag 21. Mai
- Gemeinsames Frühstück
- Abreise

So wäre dann auch mein Vorschlag.


----------



## afk (20 Februar 2006)

Das Programm hört sich ja soweit ganz gut an ...

... aber wollt Ihr wirklich die Präsentationen von visual, libnodave, SCADA.NET, ggf. von deltalogic und anderem, was sonst noch interessant sein könnte, alle vor dem Mittagessen machen ? 

Wann ist denn dann Frühstück angesagt ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## fubu16 (27 Februar 2006)

*hi*

ich bin zwar kein profi,
da ich mich für mein projekt für libnodave entschieden habe
möchte ich gerne bei eurem teffendabei sein!?!
fubu16


----------



## seeba (27 Februar 2006)

fubu16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zwar kein profi,
> da ich mich für mein projekt für libnodave entschieden habe
> möchte ich gerne bei eurem teffendabei sein!?!
> fubu16



Freut mich...
Allerdings brauch man bzw. Markus (ich würde auch gerne helfen, eines zu organisieren) dafür schon ein paar Interessenten, die definitiv kommen werden. Schön wäre, wenn ihr euch vielleicht einfach per E-Mail, Fax, Telefon oder sowas anmeldet. Ich kann dafür ja mal einen Bogen vorbereiten. Ich mag ja dann nicht mit Markus alleine die ganzen Fäser trinken. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist denn dann Frühstück angesagt ?
> Gruß Axel


 
natürlich um 4:30 ihr luschen!

... nene hast ja recht, je nach umfang muss das schiffchen eben ohne uns losfahren, oder wir machen das alterantiv für die die das eine oder das andere nicht mögen...

was ist den mit dem termin?

ist der so in ordnung?


----------



## seeba (27 Februar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich um 4:30 ihr luschen!
> 
> ... nene hast ja recht, je nach umfang muss das schiffchen eben ohne uns losfahren, oder wir machen das alterantiv für die die das eine oder das andere nicht mögen...
> 
> ...


Für mich schon, fällt ja nicht in den Urlaub meines Chefs. 

PS: Wer nimmt mich denn mit oder holt mich in Überlingen ab?


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2006)

wieso überlingen?
kommst du von dort?

da kann ich dich auch schnell holen...
bin häufig in überlingen, bei puren...


----------



## seeba (27 Februar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wieso überlingen?
> kommst du von dort?
> 
> da kann ich dich auch schnell holen...
> bin häufig in überlingen, bei puren...



Nö, aber die Bahn will mich nur bis dahin bringen. Wäre klasse, Markus!


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2006)

es gibt auch noch den bahnhof in aulendorf der angefahren wird, oder bad-saulgau.

es gab hier mal ein treffen von einem anderen forum, damals sind einige nach friedrichshafen geflogen, das war billiger als mit der bahn...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich...
> Allerdings brauch man bzw. Markus (ich würde auch gerne helfen, eines zu organisieren) dafür schon ein paar Interessenten, die definitiv kommen werden. Schön wäre, wenn ihr euch vielleicht einfach per E-Mail, Fax, Telefon oder sowas anmeldet. Ich kann dafür ja mal einen Bogen vorbereiten. Ich mag ja dann nicht mit Markus alleine die ganzen Fäser trinken.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian


Habe den Termin bei mir schon eingetragen und werde gerne dabei helfen. Und die paar Gläschen Rotwein werden wir uns dann auch noch einverleiben


----------



## seeba (27 Februar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Termin bei mir schon eingetragen und werde gerne dabei helfen. Und die paar Gläschen Rotwein werden wir uns dann auch noch einverleiben


Definitive Zusagen sammeln ist das Problem. Eigentlich müsste man es per Fax und mit Unterschrift machen. Es soll ja nichts kosten, das Treffen, außer vllt. Eintrittspreis auf dem Schiff. Unterkunft muss natürlich jeder selbst zahlen.

Ich kann dafür natürlich einen Bogen vorbereiten und die Faxe auch sammeln (einer muss ja mal den Anfang machen). Dafür bräuchte ich dann aber mal die Preise deiner Eltern, Markus.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Definitive Zusagen sammeln ist das Problem. Eigentlich müsste man es per Fax und mit Unterschrift machen. Es soll ja nichts kosten, das Treffen, außer vllt. Eintrittspreis auf dem Schiff. Unterkunft muss natürlich jeder selbst zahlen.


War und ist als solche gemeint.  



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bräuchte ich dann aber mal die Preise deiner Eltern, Markus.


Einfach da schauen http://www.haus-schwanen.de/index1.php?content=preise.php


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2006)

wegen anmeldefaxe würde ich noch 2 wochen warten.

ist noch massig zeig bis mai...

vieleicht kommen hier noch irgendwelche vorschläge.

ich habe schon an eine anmeldegebühr gedacht. wenn wir an einem abend grillen, dann würde ich hier das ganze zeug kaufen. (steaks, salate, brötchen,...) anstatt es jeder mit kühltaschen duch germany fährt...

der überwiesene betrag bedeutet die anmeldung.
paralell dazu wäre das formular natürlich sinnvoll.


----------



## afk (27 Februar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach da schauen http://www.haus-schwanen.de/index1.php?content=preise.php


Eigentlich wollte ich einen Pauschalpreis für Übernachtung, Verpflegung (Grillen) und Gastraumbelegung (von wegen mitgebrachtem Freibier, ist normalerweise bei keinem Wirt gerne gesehen) vorschlagen, hat sich aber durch 


			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe schon an eine anmeldegebühr gedacht. wenn wir an einem abend grillen, dann würde ich hier das ganze zeug kaufen. (steaks, salate, brötchen,...) anstatt es jeder mit kühltaschen duch germany fährt...


wohl schon erledigt.

Es wäre aber gut, wenn Du mal einen Gesamtpreis und den Anmeldeschluß nennen würdest.


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (27 Februar 2006)

Naja der Wirt heißt wohl irgendwie Uhl mit Nachnamen.


----------



## Maxl (27 Februar 2006)

Würde mich auch gerne dort blicken lassen.

Habe aber eine sehr weite Anreise (Österreich, zwischen Linz und Passau).
Sollte jemand aus meiner Gegend ebenfalls interesse haben, bitte melden zecks Fahrgemeinschaft.

19. - 21 Mai hört sich für mich gut an, sollte da eigentlich schon wieder aus China zurück sein...........


mfg
Max


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2006)

@afk
kann mir mal was ausdenken hier.
alle essen und übernachtungen inklusive.

getränke muss jeder selber bezahlen, ist immer etwas  schwierig sowas pauschal umzulegen.

die 50 liter pils von mir gibts aber natürlich frei.


----------



## fubu16 (1 März 2006)

*treffen*

hi leutz,

ich würde jedenfalls jetzt schon verbindlich zusagen,

mein boss zahlt es mir sogar!!
wir habe nähmlich interesse in zukunft  libnodave und 
das free scada öfter in unsere projekte zu integrieren

p.s.:  ich wohne in nähe frankfurt kann mich jeman mitnehmen ..??

fubu16


----------



## seeba (1 März 2006)

Welches freie SCADA denn?


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2006)

@seeba

Da hast du nun deinen Projektnamen FreeScada; wird sich schon einbürgern .


----------



## seeba (1 März 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @seeba
> 
> Da hast du nun deinen Projektnamen FreeScada; wird sich schon einbürgern .



Toll... und ich hab sharpscada.com reserviert.


----------



## afk (1 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Toll... und ich hab sharpscada.com reserviert.


Macht nichts, FreeSCADA gibt's auch schon ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## fubu16 (1 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Welches freie SCADA denn?




natürlich deins


----------



## seeba (1 März 2006)

fubu16 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich deins



Schon ausprobiert? Feedback würde mich interessieren!


----------



## kolbendosierer (1 März 2006)

Moin,

@ Markus, wenn alles fest steht, gibst du es doch noch bekannt, oder?
Wäre auch interessiert.


Robert


----------



## Markus (4 März 2006)

hallo,

also hat noch wer irgendwelche vorschläge oder sonstiges?

ansonsten lassen wir den termin vom 19-21 mai.

am nächsten wochenede werde ich dann die anmedeformulare und die restlichen details bekantgeben...

mfg
markus


----------



## Markus (13 März 2006)

Also...

Datum ist fix vom 19. - 21. Mai 2006!


Festpreis von 120€ enthält:

2x Übernachtung
2x Frühstück
2x Mittagessen
2x Abendessen

Getränke muss jeder selber bezahlen, die ersten 50 Liter Pils werden von mir gesponsort.

Die enthaltenen Essen beschränken sich auf den Ort des Geschehens - das Gastaus Schwanen. Wer aufgrund von Ausfügen ausehalb diniert, der muss das selber bezahlen.

In unserem Haus sind zu der Zeit nur noch beschränkt Einzelzimmer frei, es gibt aber noch ein anständiges Hotel im Nachbarort (2km).

Wer zuerst kommt bekommt zuerst ein Zimmer...

Alternativ wäre noch die gemeinsame Unterbringung in Appartments möglich 45-52m². (Da ist dann auch noch was am Preis machbar)


Ich breite einen Anmeldebogen vor und werde ihn hier Posten.


----------



## Markus (13 März 2006)

und hier das formular, passt das so?

habe das eben mal zusammen gezimmert...


Formular ist als Anhang beigefügt, und Somit nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar.

Wenn ein Gast das Formular mochte, dann soll er sich doch bitte per mail bei mir melden: markus@powertronik.de


----------



## Maxl (13 März 2006)

Hallo Markus!

Kannst Du bitte Deine IBAN und BIC-Nummer am Formular angeben, da es sonst etwas Kostspielig für Leute ohne Konto in Deutschland wird.

Danke

mfg
Max


----------



## Markus (13 März 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Markus!
> 
> Kannst Du bitte Deine IBAN und BIC-Nummer am Formular angeben, da es sonst etwas Kostspielig für Leute ohne Konto in Deutschland wird.
> 
> ...


 
BIC: SOLADES1SIG
IBAN: DE85653510500000744555


----------



## sps-concept (13 März 2006)

*Tools*

Hallo,

Markus hat mich gerade angerufen deswegen. Wenn ich da sein sollte gerne. Welche Tools wären denn interessant genug um vorgestellt zu werden?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Markus (13 März 2006)

@sps-concept
bring sie alle mit. aber den meisten wind würde ich um den sycreator machen, der scheint ja allgemein auf interesse gestosen zu sein...



@ all

am freitag ist auser anreise bier und abendessen (je nach wetter grillen)
nix angesagt.

am samstag machen wir den ganzen technik kram.

ich stelle mir vor das zottel ein bischen was zu libnodave erzählt, und vor allem sein visual präsentiert.

seeba stellt sein sharpscada (oder wie auch immer das kind bis dato heist  ) vor. (dieses nutzt libnodave zur sps komunikation)

deltalogic würde auch etwas vorstellen, genaueres ist noch nicht bekannt.
ich fände es auf jeden fall gut wenn acontrol vorgeführt wird, welches dann für seeba und zottel auch gleichzeitig als cpu dienen kann.

wenn sonst noch wer was zeigen will, dann bitte bei mir melden!


die vorführungen machen wir bei uns im saal. dort werden wir einzelne tische mit den gerätschaften aufbauen. die bar mit den 50litern pils ist dort integriert.

so kann jeder anschauen oder trinekn was er will, sollte eine recht entspannte atmosphäre werden...


sonntag ist noch nicht klar, entweder schiffchenfahren aufm bodensee, oder einen brauereibesichtigung. oder? 


mfg!
markus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> am samstag machen wir den ganzen technik kram.



Hallo,

ich werde leider nur an der 'Pflicht' (Samstag, 20.05.06) 
teilnehmen und die ganzen Annehmlichkeiten schwänzen.

@Markus 
Wir sollten ein offizielles Programm machen, dann können 
die Teilnehmer Übernachtungskosten und Spesen 
als Betriebsausgaben oder bei der Steuer als Fortbildung 
ansetzen. Wichtig ist dass das Programm *vorher* 
feststeht, mit Referenten, Uhrzeit, Inhalte, Veranstalter ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 März 2006)

Sooooo..... Ich hab mich angemeldet..... aber eine Forderung muss noch ins Protokoll geschrieben werden

" Es wird nur HOCHDEUTSCH gesprochen " 

Wir haben einige Kunden dort in der Gegend (Salach und Ravensburg) und das ist echt manchmal ne Problem die dort zu verstehen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 März 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> " Es wird nur HOCHDEUTSCH gesprochen "


Das wird wohl schwierig werden, schon unser Ex-Teufel hat verkündet: "Wir können alles außer Hochdeutsch"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 März 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo..... Ich hab mich angemeldet..... aber eine Forderung muss noch ins Protokoll geschrieben werden
> 
> " Es wird nur HOCHDEUTSCH gesprochen "
> 
> Wir haben einige Kunden dort in der Gegend (Salach und Ravensburg) und das ist echt manchmal ne Problem die dort zu verstehen



Hallo,

noch ist ja a bissle Zeit bis zum 19.05. und wenn Sie sowieso 
hier Kunden haben:

Schwäbisch für Durchblicker.
Schwäbisch für Besserwisser.
Schwäbisch für Reingeschmeckte.

Ein gute Vorbereitung ist alles ... 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Markus (16 März 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> @Markus
> Wir sollten ein offizielles Programm machen, dann können
> die Teilnehmer Übernachtungskosten und Spesen
> als Betriebsausgaben oder bei der Steuer als Fortbildung
> ...


 

wäre das so ok? dann mache ich noch ein PDF draus...


*SPS-Forumstreffen 2006*
(vom 19.05.06 – 21.05.06 in 88356 Ostrach)


Programm:

*Freitag **19.05.06*

Ab 14:00                     Anreise und Checkin
18:00 – 20:00              Gemeinsames Abendessen



*Samstag **20.05.06*

08:00 – 10:00              Frühstück
10:30 – 12:00              Präsentationen*
12:00 – 13:00              Mittagessen
13:00 – 18:00              Präsentationen*
18:00 – 20:00              Abendessen



*Sonntag **21.05.06*

08:00 – 10:00              Frühstück
10:30 – 17:00              Ausflug an den Bodensee
17:00 – 19:00              Abendessen

Offizielles Ende der Veranstaltung


*Präsentationen
Über den Tag verteilt werden mehrere Präsentationen von verschiedenen Produkten erfolgen die teilweise ineinander greifen.

Produkte:
- Libnodave                 Kopplung PC und S7
- Visual                        Browserbasierende Visualisierung
- #Scada                     Datenbankbasierende Visualisierung
- Acontroll                   S7 Simulation/Soft-SPS
- Symcreator                Automatisierte Symbolikerstellung für S7


16.03.06
Markus Uhl
Organisator


----------



## seeba (16 März 2006)

Man sollte auch Zeiten für's Referieren festlegen.


----------



## afk (17 März 2006)

*Wie bekomme ich eine Anmelde-Bestätigung ?*



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Formular ist als Anhang beigefügt, und Somit nur für registrierte Benutzer sichtbar.


Ich habe mich gleich am Montag abends mit dem Formular angemeldet, bis jetzt aber noch keine Anmelde-Bestätigung erhalten.  

Muß ich erst das Geld überweisen, um eine Anmelde-Bestätigung zu bekommen, oder woran liegt es ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (17 März 2006)

afk
normalerweise habe ich geschreiben das erst 50% anzahlung geleistet werden müssen. aber du bekommst deine bestätigung haute im lauf des tages. bin etwas busy...


----------



## seeba (17 März 2006)

Hmm, will denn keiner aus meiner Richtung (Fulda) da hinfahren.  Ich hab gerade nach Flügen bzw. Bahnverbindungen geguckt. Das ist alles so sauteuer.  Kann mir vllt. einer 'en Führerschein ausstellen?  Naja, irgendwie kriegen wir das schon.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, will denn keiner aus meiner Richtung (Fulda) da hinfahren.  Ich hab gerade nach Flügen bzw. Bahnverbindungen geguckt. Das ist alles so sauteuer.  Kann mir vllt. einer 'en Führerschein ausstellen?  Naja, irgendwie kriegen wir das schon.


Ab Aalen oder Ulm wäre das schon machbar wenn das was hilft.


----------



## seeba (17 März 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Aalen oder Ulm wäre das schon machbar wenn das was hilft.



Gucken wir mal, wer sich sonst noch so anmeldet.


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2006)

Hallo,
@ Seeba: wenn ich frei bekomme, komme ich bei Dir vorbei, das entscheidet sich ende März, komme aus dem Harz.


----------



## seeba (17 März 2006)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @ Seeba: wenn ich frei bekomme, komme ich bei Dir vorbei, das entscheidet sich ende März, komme aus dem Harz.



Wäre klasse. So als Retour für damals.


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 März 2006)

Moin Moin,


ich hab da noch ne Frage. Bis wieviel Uhr kann man Freitags Anreisen.
Kann man evtl. auch nur ein Zimmer für eine Nacht im Gasthaus buchen??

Danke 

Robert


----------



## Markus (18 März 2006)

kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> ich hab da noch ne Frage. Bis wieviel Uhr kann man Freitags Anreisen.
> ...


 
alles kein problem, sind da recht flexibel...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2006)

@seeba
Ich komm an Fulda (A7) vorbei. Wenn du willst kannst du aufspringen........

@die Herren von Deltalogic
Genau an Euch habe ich gedacht als ich die Hochdeutsch-Forderung gestellt habe  ;-)


----------



## seeba (18 März 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> @seeba
> Ich komm an Fulda (A7) vorbei. Wenn du willst kannst du aufspringen........



Hui, klasse, allerdings müsstest du schon runterfahren?!


----------



## Markus (22 März 2006)

in dem formular steht wohl etwas missverständliches zum thema einzelzimmer...

damit ist gemeint das nur begrenzt plätze frei sind!
die verfügbarkeit eines platzes kann nicht garantiert werden.


es braucht also keiner angst haben das er nach der anreise in ein lager kommt...

jeder dem ich die teilname bestätigt habe, bekommt ein einzelzimmer!

mfg!
markus


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2006)

Hallo Markus,
meine Anmeldung ist demnach angekommen...

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## seeba (28 März 2006)

Wie sieht's aus bei meinen Fahrern? Sorry, wenn ich nerve!


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 März 2006)

Hallo,
@ Seeba: leider steht die Personalplanung für Mai noch nicht, aber ich hab mich vormerken laßen, und wenn nicht einer in Kur geht oder schlimmeres passiert, würde ich vorbei kommen, aber wenn es definitiv steht geb ich nochmal Nachricht.


----------



## Markus (29 März 2006)

@zottel, seeba, deltalogic...

wenn ihr für eure vorführungen testhardware braucht, ich habe hier folgendes zur hand:

- CPU 414 2DP
- CP 443-1 Advanced
- 32 DA für S7 400
- 32 Di für S7 400


- CPU 317 PN-2DP
- CP 343-1 LEAN
- 4x simulatorbaugruppe für S7 300
- sonstige digitale und analog e/a

- CPU 312C

nur falls etwas fehlen sollte...


----------



## seeba (29 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @zottel, seeba, deltalogic...
> 
> wenn ihr für eure vorführungen testhardware braucht, ich habe hier folgendes zur hand:
> 
> ...


Theoretisch kann ich auch ACCONtrol nehmen. Aber halt mal die 317PN fest.


----------



## Markus (3 April 2006)

Hier das aktuelle Programm.


----------



## Markus (3 April 2006)

Die Firma Deltalogic wird das Treffen ebenfalls sponsoren und alle alkoholfreien Getränke übernehmen.

Von mir gibts wie gesagt 50 Liter Pils.


Walter Schuch den ihr alle so toll bei seiner Mühlensteuerung beraten habt will uns ebenfalls 50€ zukommen lassen.
Sei uns nicht böse Walter, aber die 50€ können wir nicht auch noch versaufen...

vieleicht können wir ja damit die Eintittsgelder am Bodensee bezahlen.

Markus


----------



## seeba (3 April 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Deltalogic wird das Treffen ebenfalls sponsoren und alle alkoholfreien Getränke übernehmen.
> 
> Von mir gibts wie gesagt 50 Liter Pils.


Was fehlt denn dann noch? Soll ich das Grillfleisch übernehmen?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Markus (3 April 2006)

grillfleisch ist in den 120euronen enthalten (vollpension)

aber deine frau kann ja einen salat machen?


----------



## seeba (3 April 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> grillfleisch ist in den 120euronen enthalten (vollpension)
> 
> aber deine frau kann ja einen salat machen?


Ohha, sie wird sich freuen. Hält sich sowas bis Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Markus (3 April 2006)

ne du lass mal lieber, ich kümmer mich schon um den salat...


----------



## DEGO (10 April 2006)

kaum ist man mal ein paar wochen zu einer inbetriebnahme raus, vergisst man fast das forumstreffen 
kann leider erst ende der kw16 definitiv sagen ob ich kann oder nicht, aber chancen stehen gut


----------



## walterschuch (11 April 2006)

*Forumstreffen*

Hallo Markus, Hallo ihr andere Spezialisten,
ich habe heute mein Versprechen eingelöst, ich darf euch ein harmonisches Treffen wünschen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wenn es mir möglich ist würde ich vielleicht mal vorbeischauen - wenn ich
als Laie nicht störe.
Walter Schuch


----------



## DEGO (3 Mai 2006)

Ich kann leider nicht, habe zu dem zeitpunkt eine Inbetriebnahme in Holland.
Wünsche aber allen anwesenden viel spass an dem Wochenende


----------



## seeba (3 Mai 2006)

DEGO schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider nicht, habe zu dem zeitpunkt eine Inbetriebnahme in Holland.
> Wünsche aber allen anwesenden viel spass an dem Wochenende


 Werden ja immer weniger.
Nimmt mich nun einer mit? Hab keine Lust mehr als 100 Euro für die Reise, nur die Fahrt, auszugeben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Mai 2006)

Moin Seeba.

Nun hörmal auf zu meckern... Du hast da ganze ja schliesslich angeleihert ;-) ....... Deine Hinfahrt ist durch mich gesichert.(wenn du denn mit willst)
Am Sonntag fahr in dann in die Schweiz und erst am Montag abend zurück.......


----------



## seeba (5 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Seeba.
> 
> Nun hörmal auf zu meckern... Du hast da ganze ja schliesslich angeleihert ;-) ....... Deine Hinfahrt ist durch mich gesichert.(wenn du denn mit willst)
> Am Sonntag fahr in dann in die Schweiz und erst am Montag abend zurück.......


Okay, und wo geht's los?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Mai 2006)

Wo genau musst du mir schon sagen..... Wann kann ich dir sagen..... Irgendwann am frühen Freitagnachmittag  ........


----------



## seeba (9 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau musst du mir schon sagen..... Wann kann ich dir sagen..... Irgendwann am frühen Freitagnachmittag  ........


Willst du runter fahren oder soll ich die schwarze Auffahrt hochlaufen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Mai 2006)

Ich kann schon runterfahren von der Bahn.... musst mir nur so ungefähr sagen wo genau


----------



## Taddy (11 Mai 2006)

Hallo
Dankeschön, ich kann leider nicht. Schade....(bin in Ausland)


----------



## Der Motzkopp (11 Mai 2006)

HI

Am Bodensee...also mitten in Deutschland :-(


Euch wünsche ich aber trozdem viel Spaß

Der Motzkopp


----------



## seeba (11 Mai 2006)

Der Motzkopp schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Am Bodensee...also mitten in Deutschland :-(
> 
> ...



Mitten in D, A, CH meinst du wohl eher.


----------



## Markus (11 Mai 2006)

die Firma IBHSOFTEC (siehen Banner oben) hat ebenfalls 50Liter Bier gesponsort...

Es wäre also durchaus wünschenswert wenn sich noch ein paar "Freiwillige" finden.


----------



## seeba (11 Mai 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> die Firma IBHSOFTEC (siehen Banner oben) hat ebenfalls 50Liter Bier gesponsort...
> 
> Es wäre also durchaus wünschenswert wenn sich noch ein paar "Freiwillige" finden.


Um das ganze Bier leer zu bekommen?


----------



## afk (11 Mai 2006)

Wie viele Teilnehmer haben sich denn bis jetzt angemeldet ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Mai 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Teilnehmer haben sich denn bis jetzt angemeldet ?
> Gruß Axel


D.h. wieviel Liter Bier kommen auf jeden?


----------



## afk (11 Mai 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. wieviel Liter Bier kommen auf jeden?


Da ich wohl eher die Sponsoren-Kosten von Deltalogic steigern werde, interessiert mich das im speziellen jetzt nicht so sehr. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (11 Mai 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich wohl eher die Sponsoren-Kosten von Deltalogic steigern werde, interessiert mich das im speziellen jetzt nicht so sehr.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


Ich wohl ebenso.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Mai 2006)

@ seeba.

Auch deine Rückfahrt ist gesichert.... Ich muss Montag wieder im Büro sein. d.h. Sonntag wieder abreisen. 

Bist du überhaupt schon angemeldet ???????????????


----------



## seeba (13 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> @ seeba.
> 
> Auch deine Rückfahrt ist gesichert.... Ich muss Montag wieder im Büro sein. d.h. Sonntag wieder abreisen.
> 
> Bist du überhaupt schon angemeldet ???????????????


Das freut mich!
Angemeldet schon, müsste nur die Kohle mal überweisen.
Du könntest mal gucken ob du den Umweg nach Herbstein oder nach Fulda, Bahnhof (bis dahin komm ich mit meiner Schulfahrkarte  ) nehmen willst.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Mai 2006)

Fulda.... auf jeden Fall Fulda  ..........


----------



## seeba (13 Mai 2006)

Am Bahnhof?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Mai 2006)

Klar..... so gegen 14 Uhr.. genaue Zeit musst du mir sagen ... für Notfälle schick ich dir noch meine Nummer


----------



## Maxl (14 Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Hab mich entschlossen, auch hinzukommen, wenn es möglich ist. Ich würde jedoch gerne die Autofahrt vermeiden, und ein Stück mit der Bahn reisen.

Kann mich jemand irgendwo auflesen? z.B. in Ulm?

mfg
Max


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Mai 2006)

Hallo Herr Penninger,

in Ulm kann ich Sie mitnehmen. Wir können ja noch telefonieren. Wie fährt Ihr Zug? Passau, Regensburg, Nürnberg, *Aalen*, ...?


----------



## Maxl (14 Mai 2006)

Ich dachte eher daran, von Simbach am Inn weg nach Müchen zu fahren, und von München nach Ulm mit dem Intercity. Die Fahrzeit beträgt hier ca. 3h 15 Minuten.

Wäre eine andere Zielstation für sie besser?

Uns was noch wichtig wäre: wann fahren Sie hin und wann zurück?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Mai 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eher daran, von Simbach am Inn weg nach Müchen zu fahren, und von München nach Ulm mit dem Intercity. Die Fahrzeit beträgt hier ca. 3h 15 Minuten.
> 
> Wäre eine andere Zielstation für sie besser?
> 
> Uns was noch wichtig wäre: wann fahren Sie hin und wann zurück?


Ulm ist schon ok. Aalen wäre noch günstiger. Geplante Anreise: Irgendwann am Freitag Nachmittag (bin noch offen), geplante Abreise: irgendwann am Sonntag. Ich denke, wir sollten das hinbekommen. Suchen Sie sich passende Zugverbindungen raus und melden Sie sich dann am besten kurz telefonisch bei mir.


----------



## Eumel (15 Mai 2006)

Hallo Markus,

ich komme auch!

Hast du meine Anmeldung und meine Überweisung erhalten?

Wie sieht den die akuelle Anmeldeliste aus?

Gruß Eumel


----------



## Markus (15 Mai 2006)

@eumel
ja die anmeldung ist da

ich kümmer mich morgen darum, lieg im bett bzw. geh auf krücken.
hab mich gestern recht unerotisch von einem barhocker fallen lassen...


----------



## seeba (15 Mai 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @eumel
> ja die anmeldung ist da
> 
> ich kümmer mich morgen darum, lieg im bett bzw. geh auf krücken.
> hab mich gestern recht unerotisch von einem barhocker fallen lassen...


So besoffen warst du?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Mai 2006)

Vielleicht schon hartes Training für das Wochenende


----------



## Markus (15 Mai 2006)

wir hatten freitag, samstag, sonntag drei tage lang eine eröffnungsfeier.
am sonntag abend war dann die "aftershowparty" fürs personal.

gesoffen haben wir selstverständlich wie die löcher, schlieslich mussten wir hunderten leuten drei tage lang zusehen...

und als ich besoffen wie zehn russen auf dem barhocker stand und "zehn nackte neger" angestimmt hab hat es klack gemacht...

nachdem ich meine hosen gefunden hatte bin ich heim.


----------



## seeba (15 Mai 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten freitag, samstag, sonntag drei tage lang eine eröffnungsfeier.
> am sonntag abend war dann die "aftershowparty" fürs personal.
> 
> gesoffen haben wir selstverständlich wie die löcher, schlieslich mussten wir hunderten leuten drei tage lang zusehen...
> ...


Ach, du ahnst es nicht!


----------



## kolbendosierer (16 Mai 2006)

Na da trainiert ja schon einer!?!?!?!

ich werde noch Saft mitbringen Apfel,Orange und Multi, wenn erwünscht.

Robert


----------



## seeba (16 Mai 2006)

kolbendosierer schrieb:
			
		

> Na da trainiert ja schon einer!?!?!?!
> 
> ich werde noch Saft mitbringen Apfel,Orange und Multi, wenn erwünscht.
> 
> Robert


Alles klar, probieren wir mal die Kraft im Saft.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten freitag, samstag, sonntag drei tage lang eine eröffnungsfeier.
> am sonntag abend war dann die "aftershowparty" fürs personal.
> 
> gesoffen haben wir selstverständlich wie die löcher, schlieslich mussten wir hunderten leuten drei tage lang zusehen...
> ...


Besonders unangenehm empfinde ich es dann noch immer, wenn einem die ganzen Besoffenen auf den Händen herumtreten ..


----------



## fubu16 (16 Mai 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> und als ich besoffen wie zehn russen auf dem barhocker stand und "zehn nackte neger" angestimmt hab hat es klack gemacht...




hallo markus, vielleicht solltest du dein wortschatz nochmal überdenken?!  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neger


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2006)

@fubu

bevor ich das geschrieben habe, habe ich mehrmals überlegt ob ich es soll, aber das liedchen heist halt mal so...

abgesehen davon nehme ich das wort auch nicht gerne in den mund.


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2006)

@Markus
Ja, und wenn schon, dann im schönen besch.. Uni-Jargon "NegerInnen". 

brrrrr


----------



## seeba (18 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich noch kommen werde bzw. kann. Am 31. schreiben wir unsere letzte Englisch-Klausur für dieses Jahr. 

Ich meld mich nochmal,

Sebastian


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich noch kommen werde bzw. kann. Am 31. schreiben wir unsere letzte Englisch-Klausur für dieses Jahr.
> 
> Ich meld mich nochmal,
> ...


Bis dahin wird das Wochenende schon verdaut sein! Teilnahme ist somit quasi Pflicht. Fehlen gilt nicht!!! Erst anzetteln und dann kneifen wollen!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Mai 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich noch kommen werde bzw. kann. Am 31. schreiben wir unsere letzte Englisch-Klausur für dieses Jahr.
> 
> Ich meld mich nochmal,
> ...


 
Als wenn ich es geahnt hätte...... und dafür räum ich extra mein Auto auf ;-)
Wir können für dich das Treffen ja auf Englisch halten....... ich denke nach so 3 - 8 Bier haben wir dann auch den richten Slang raus......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Treffen ja auf Englisch halten



... hatten wir uns nicht auf *schwäbisch* geeinigt?


----------



## afk (18 Mai 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin wird das Wochenende schon verdaut sein! Teilnahme ist somit quasi Pflicht. Fehlen gilt nicht!!! Erst anzetteln und dann kneifen wollen!!!


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Außerdem liegen Da ja noch anderthalb Wochen dazwischen, an dem Wochenende zu lernen bringt also nichts, für's Kurzzeitgedächtnis ist die Zeitspanne schon zu lang, und für's Langzeitgedächtnis viel zu kurz. 



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können für dich das Treffen ja auf Englisch halten....... ich denke nach so 3 - 8 Bier haben wir dann auch den richten Slang raus......





			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> ... hatten wir uns nicht auf *schwäbisch* geeinigt?


Vielleicht sollten wir dann seeba als Dolmetscher Schwäbisch <-> Englisch einsetzen, danach schafft er seine Klausur bestimmt mit links. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2006)

Ohne seeba zu nahe treten zu wollen: Englisch traue ich ihm zu, aber Schwäbisch


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2006)

wann habt ihr denn so vor anzukommen?


----------



## afk (18 Mai 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wann habt ihr denn so vor anzukommen?


Wenn nichts unerwartetes passiert, dann wird es bei mir so ca. 17-18 Uhr sein.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2006)

da viele einen langen weg haben dachte ich mit dem abenden an 20:00, hat damit jemand ein problem?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> da viele einen langen weg haben dachte ich mit dem abenden an 20:00, hat damit jemand ein problem?


Kommt mir sehr entgegen.


----------



## seeba (18 Mai 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin wird das Wochenende schon verdaut sein! Teilnahme ist somit quasi Pflicht. Fehlen gilt nicht!!! Erst anzetteln und dann kneifen wollen!!!


 Nö, geht ja um die 1 im Zeugnis. 

Ähh ist das Treffen nicht von 26. bis 28.?


----------



## seeba (18 Mai 2006)

Ich hab's gerade nochmal gesucht.  Wieso hab ich denn 26.- 28. eingetragen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, geht ja um die 1 im Zeugnis.
> 
> Ähh ist das Treffen nicht von 26. bis 28.?


Die 1 kommt wieder, aber das Forum-Treffen ??


----------



## seeba (18 Mai 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Die 1 kommt wieder, aber das Forum-Treffen ??


 Kann sein, aber ich bin gerade noch mehr enttäuscht, dass ich mir 26. - 28. ins Outlook geschrieben hab und das auch die ganze Zeit im Kopf hatte. Erst der Satz mit den "anderthalb Wochen" hat mir eben zum Nachdenken gegeben.

Tut mir sehr leid, dass ich nach der SPS Messe mal wieder alle enttäuschen muss. Ich klink mich hier aus, das kann ich ja keinem zumuten.

Gruß & Viel Spaß

Sebastian


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Mai 2006)

Nun mal Kopf hoch. Das liegt sicher am Outlook  Und wenn Lipplandstern schon extra sein Auto geputzt hat, dann heißt es: *Morgen da einsteigen und in den wilden Süden kommen!!*


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2006)

sonst kommt der böse onkel markus und holt dich... hrhr


----------



## seeba (18 Mai 2006)

Das Wochenende ist doch noch viel katastrophaler, nächstes wäre noch zu verkraften.
Ich denke, dass genug gesagt wurde. Ich find's natürlich nicht so toll von mir!

Macht's gut!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Mai 2006)

Die Jugend von heute... Ts Ts Ts .... Ich hätte damals auf die 1 verzichtet und das Bier genommen  .....

Anmerkung... Damals.... ca. 1989 war ich beim Fachabi von denen die bestanden haben der schlechteste ;-) ................. aber keine Party ausgelassen


----------



## Markus (19 Mai 2006)

wo bleibt ihr?
falls ihr es nicht finden könnt: 0171 7111906


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Mai 2006)

Hallo alle,

leider schaffe ich es rein zeitlich nun doch 
nicht , wie geplant am 20. einen Tagesbesuch 
beim Forumtreffen zu machen, so dass Herr 
Hönle allein die lila Fahne hochhalten muss.
Ich wünsche allen ein interessantes, spassiges 
lehrreiches ... halt ein unvergessliches Treffen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

PS: ... nein, ich hatte nicht den falschen Termin eingetragen ;-)


----------



## Markus (21 Mai 2006)

hallo ich lebe wieder...

das treffen war meiner meinung nach ein voller erfolg!

es gab einige interessante vorträge und jede menge "techtalk". dabei war die zahl der hochsprachenprogrammierer zwar manchmal in der überzahl, aber eumel hat bereits zu beginn einen gemeinsamen feind ins leben gerufen - "winccflexible" das unsere friedliche gemeinschaft letztens durch ein 3 cd´s umfassendes hotfix mit voller härte angegriffen hat.

die ganze geschichte hat uns alle recht durstig gemacht, so das neben einigen litern kaffee auch rund 70liter pils den besitzer wechselten.

heute morgen habe ich am bahnhof in bad saulgau den letzten teilnehmer mit nem eticket auf der stirn in einen güterwaggon gehieft. gute fahrt zottel! ne warn spass, zottel konnte alleine laufen...

ich werde 2007 hier wieder ein treffen organisieren. dieses treffen wird ebenfalls wieder im mai stattfinden, so ergibt sich zukünftig ein praktikabler 6 monats ruthmus mit der ipc in nürnberg.


ich bedanke mich bei allen teilnehmern für den reibungslosen ablauf, mir hat es sehr viel spass gemacht, ich glaube wir haben alle was dazugelernt, bis im november am dienstag bei deltalogic am stand...



von mir aus kann auch gerne ein treffen in miteldeutschland oder im norden stattfinden, aber das müsste ein anderer organisieren...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Mai 2006)

Bin angekommen )

Dank Rainer hab ich die Strecke in 4:45 geschafft. Der Weg über die B30 war echt der Hit...... 

Aber erstmal vielen Dank an Dich, Markus für die Organisation des Treffens. Weierhin an Joachim für die Biertechnische versorgung und an deine Schwester, deine Eltern und eure Bedienung für die weitere Unterstützung. 
Wer auch immer im "Norden" ein Treffen organisieren möchte muss sich verdammt anstrengen um da mithalten zu können. 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr und wenn ihr nach der Fertigstellung eurer Partyhütte noch etwas Farbe überhabt könntest du ja mal einen Zebrastreifen zwischen Gasthaus und Restaurant anbringen... oder noch besser.... eine "Lichtzeichenanlage"... Material hast du ja bestimmt noch dafür rumliegen... und ich bin schon auf die Visu gespannt.. natürlich mit WinCC flexible SP1 ... logisch, oder ?

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Bin angekommen )
> 
> Dank Rainer hab ich die Strecke in 4:45 geschafft. Der Weg über die B30 war echt der Hit......


Da kann ich nichts dafür. Mein Navi hat sich scheinbar für den kürzesten Weg entschieden. Aber so hattest Du Gelegenheit den schönen Süden kennenzulernen (sofern Du beim Verfolgen durch die Dörflein dazu noch Zeit hattest  )



> Aber erstmal vielen Dank an Dich, Markus für die Organisation des Treffens. Weierhin an Joachim für die Biertechnische versorgung und an deine Schwester, deine Eltern und eure Bedienung für die weitere Unterstützung.
> Wer auch immer im "Norden" ein Treffen organisieren möchte muss sich verdammt anstrengen um da mithalten zu können.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Jahr und wenn ihr nach der Fertigstellung eurer Partyhütte noch etwas Farbe überhabt könntest du ja mal einen Zebrastreifen zwischen Gasthaus und Restaurant anbringen... oder noch besser.... eine "Lichtzeichenanlage"... Material hast du ja bestimmt noch dafür rumliegen... und ich bin schon auf die Visu gespannt.. natürlich mit WinCC flexible SP1 ... logisch, oder ?
> ...


Dem Dank kann ich mich nur anschließen. War wirklich super. Und gelernt hab ich auch einiges. Bin das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn es terminlich irgendwie geht. :-D :-D


----------



## kolbendosierer (21 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich fands auch super.

Danke nochmal an die ganze Fam. Uhl.

Robert


----------



## afk (21 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erstmal vielen Dank an Dich, Markus für die Organisation des Treffens. Weierhin an Joachim für die Biertechnische versorgung und an deine Schwester, deine Eltern und eure Bedienung für die weitere Unterstützung.


Der Lobhudelei kann ich mich nur anschließen, das Treffen war ein voller Erfolg, mir hat's einiges gebracht (neue Anregungen und auch was dazugelernt), mächtig Spaß gemacht hat's auch, und es war schön Euch mal persönlich kennenzulernen. Wer nicht da war hat echt was verpasst !

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut zu Hause angekommen und wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (21 Mai 2006)

*Forumstreff 2006*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich bei Markus und seiner Familie herzlich bedanken. Wir wurden als Gäste herzlichst mit besten Essen und Getränken bewirtet und haben in sehr schönen Gastzimmern übernachtet. Ich bin überzeugt, alle Teilnehmer haben sich sehr wohl gefühlt im Gasthaus "Zum Schwanen" in Ostrach. Ich habe sehr viele Informationen und Anregungen mit nach Hause genommen, es war ein gelungenes Treffen !!! Besonders hat mich gefreut, einige Forumsteilnehmer doch endlich mal persönlich kennenzulernen, das ist doch was anderes als nur über Forumsbeiträge zu kommumizieren.



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nicht da war hat echt was verpasst !


Das kann ich nur bestätigen.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Mai 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich nichts dafür. Mein Navi hat sich scheinbar für den kürzesten Weg entschieden. Aber so hattest Du Gelegenheit den schönen Süden kennenzulernen (sofern Du beim Verfolgen durch die Dörflein dazu noch Zeit hattest  )
> 
> Besonders gut hat mir der Ort gefallen wo wor vor dem Schloss oder der Kirche hergefahren sind... keine Ahnung wie der hiess... aber er war nett.
> 
> Und bis zum nächsten Forumstreffen erstellst Du bitte eine Präsentation über den Sinn und Zweck des unten gezeigten Verkehrsschildes


----------



## Question_mark (21 Mai 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Sinn und Zweck des unten gezeigten Verkehrsschildes


Das heisst eigentlich : Wer total blau ist, muss rechts um den Barhocker herumkriechen, damit ihm keiner auf die Hand tritt oder fliegende Admins seinen Weg kreuzen    

Gruss
Question_mark

PS : Freibier für Joachim, die Smileys funktionieren


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Und bis zum nächsten Forumstreffen erstellst Du bitte eine Präsentation über den Sinn und Zweck des unten gezeigten Verkehrsschildes


Da Frau im Navi hat gesagt "Jetzt links abbiegen". Und da ich verheiratet bin traue ich mich nicht zu widersprechen und mache was mir befohlen wird ... Da kann man auf solche Schilder nicht immer Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2006)

> die ganze geschichte hat uns alle recht durstig gemacht, so das neben einigen litern kaffee auch rund 70liter pils den besitzer wechselten.


 
..... wer sollte da den Creator bedienen können ? ;-) ;-) ;-)

da hättest du schon selber vorbeikommen müssen

Es waren so im Mittel ca. 12 Leute da.... Fotos gib es, sind aber noch auf dem Chip. Ich hoffe ich komm da morgen zu sie zu veröffentlichen.....


----------



## Kai (22 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos gib es, sind aber noch auf dem Chip. Ich hoffe ich komm da morgen zu sie zu veröffentlichen.....


 
Falls Du die Fotos hier ins Forum stellen willst, dann solltest Du aber vorher alle Leute auf den Fotos fragen, ob sie mit einer Veröffentlichung der Fotos einverstanden sind. :!: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2006)

Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Du die Fotos hier ins Forum stellen willst, dann solltest Du aber vorher alle Leute auf den Fotos fragen, ob sie mit einer Veröffentlichung der Fotos einverstanden sind. :!:
> 
> Gruß Kai


 
Nö..... ich stell sie rein und gut ist... Ich hab schon meinen Rechtsanwalt, das Bundesverfassungsgericht, die russische Schwarzmeerflotte und den Papst von meinem Vorhaben unterrichtet und alle waren damit einverstanden. Und wer sich dann doch beschwert wird von Zottel gebissen  ....

Aber Danke für den Tipp.

Axel

PS. War die Tage bei einem Handballspiel und saß direkt hinter dem Tor. Bei ca. 35 Treffern war ich im Fernsehen zu sehen..... keiner hat mich gefragt ob ich das wollte....... moment mal.....


----------



## Kai (23 Mai 2006)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Nö..... ich stell sie rein und gut ist... Ich hab schon meinen Rechtsanwalt, das Bundesverfassungsgericht, die russische Schwarzmeerflotte und den Papst von meinem Vorhaben unterrichtet und alle waren damit einverstanden. Und wer sich dann doch beschwert wird von Zottel gebissen  ....
> 
> Aber Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> ...


 
Siehe hierzu auch das 

Recht am eigenen Bild

Gruß Kai


----------



## afk (23 Mai 2006)

Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe hierzu auch das
> 
> Recht am eigenen Bild
> 
> Gruß Kai


Genau:



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder von öffentlichen Versammlungen (Aufmarsch, Konzert, Stadtfest, Demonstration) und wenn eine Person zufällig auf einer Landschafts- oder Gebäudeaufnahme (zum Beispiel Kirche) erscheint, ohne identifizierbar zu sein (siehe Beiwerk (Recht)), sind dagegen immer erlaubt.


Und ein Treffen von Mitgliedern eines öffentlichen Internet-Forums, zu dem in diesem Forum öffentlich eingeladen wurde, und an dem Jeder teilnehmen konnte, wenn er wollte, kann man wohl nur als öffentliche Versammlung bezeichnen. 

@Lipperlandstern
Als einer der Teilnehmer sage ich Dir, meinen Segen hast Du auch. Stell die Bilder ruhig ins Forum, ich warte schon ganz gespannt darauf.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Mai 2006)

@Lipperlandstern
Meinen auch, wenn Du dafür sorgst, dass keine Frauen auf den Bildern zu sehen sind


----------



## afk (23 Mai 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipperlandstern
> Meinen auch, wenn Du dafür sorgst, dass keine Frauen auf den Bildern zu sehen sind


Das hört sich aber schwer nach kreisendem Nudelholz an ... :lol:


Gruß Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2006)

Nein keine Angst.... Die Bilder von der Orgie lass ich weg. Wir wollen ja nächstes Jahr alle wiederkommen dürfen, oder ?  

 

:sm8:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2006)

und noch mal 2 Stück

und die Namen dazu

Bild 2: Question_Mark, afk, Markus, Andi Rothenbacher ? (Name im Forum kenne ich nicht)
Bild 3: Eumel, Rainer Hönle, Zottel, Kolbendosierer, J04chim

Jeweils von links nach rechts.

> Dank an afk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2006)

nochmal 5 ........


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2006)

und die letzen 2....... hab ich echt nur 10 Bilder gemacht ???? *wunder


----------



## Ralle (24 Mai 2006)

Coole Geweihe an der Wand  .

@Lipperlandstern
Mach doch mal ein Bild und schreib die Namen dazu. (von links nach rechts oder so)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Mai 2006)

Du hättest mal das Wildschweinfell an der anderen Wand sehen sollen  ..... mit Namen hab ich es nicht so... echt nicht.... aber vielleicht kann Markus uns da weiterhelfen.......


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Coole Geweihe an der Wand  .
> 
> @Lipperlandstern
> Mach doch mal ein Bild und schreib die Namen dazu. (von links nach rechts oder so)


 
Zottel war doch leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Mai 2006)

afk hat die Namen zusammengebracht...... Hut ab  ... 

(siehe Bild 2 und 3)


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Mai 2006)

Hätte ich alle falsch geraten:sm6:


----------

